# Want to do an experiment?



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

There has been something going around on some of the other sites about eye glare in pictures and coat type. It seems that those with a greeish glare are the silky coats, and those with the red glare are prone to be cotton coats. One post said you could also use a flashlight to check this.
I thought it might be interesting to see if it holds true for our dogs. For those of you who may not know how to determine coat type, the silky type is cool to the touch. 
I checked it with mine, and it is accurate in showing coat type.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I wonder if it has more to do with the camera than the coat. Ty always has a green glare but he definately has a cotton coat. I had a hard time finding a picture because I ususally use the "red eye" tool to eliminate the glare before saving the picture but here is one:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I wonder if it's more of the angle of the picture and where your pup is looking when the picture is taken, not sure but Scooby has a combination of some cotton in his tail at the top but the rest seems silky, but most times he has the green glare in his pictures..

[attachment=17154:attachment]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well parker has a green glow and pixel has a red glow but their coats feel the same to me and i hadly ever have to comb them..maybe once every 3 weeks


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

there was a post earlier about this... i took several pictures of massimo within seconds. there was green glare, yellow glare, red glare and a combo fo red and yellow....all in a matter of seconds. what does that have to say about massimo's coat?? LOL

now minionette has green all around for now. and her coat....ohhhhh...it's so soft and silky.








i wonder if it will change with her adult coat....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> well parker has a green glow and pixel has a red glow but their coats feel the same to me and i hadly ever have to comb them..maybe once every 3 weeks[/B]


Jaimie, what grooming products do you use?


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

check out the pic below. as you can see tchelsi , tim and weber ALL have red glare. I'm not an expert, but I believe tchelsi's coat is cottony. on the other hand, weber has a very silky "coat", which you can probably tell from the picture. To make things even more complex, tim's hair is pretty silky, but his beard is *quite* cottony. how should i interpret these findings?










sorry to be such a smarta**. i actually think this is interesting. i'd like to know if there's something to this theory. for tchelsi, it seems to work.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Faye, this technique has always seemed to work better in determining yorkie silk as opposed to maltese silk. Maybe because it's a different type of silk? Anyway, who knows!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That's interesting. Bella always gets either a red or yellow glare. I'm pretty sure her coat is cottony.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, Boo has a combination coat, silky on head & tail & a mixture on his body, but mostly cottony. Before I learned to use the redeye reduction, he had red,green, blue & yellow eyes.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I went looking for pictures of Haylee that I didn't fix with the auto redeye removal. 

Check out this picture....Haylee has a *cotton coat*....and Petey is *silky*.

[attachment=17168:attachment]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=303786
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i use petsilk


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Well, Boo has a combination coat, silky on head & tail & a mixture on his body, but mostly cottony. Before I learned to use the redeye reduction, he had red,green, blue & yellow eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady also has a combination coat. Maybe that explains the glare in only one eye?


[attachment=17187:attachment]


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie has silky hair on her head and fuzzy feeling hair on her body, but it always feels cool to the touch - might be that hubby keeps the AC on 68 degrees.







It's pretty easy to care for except for the static electricity look she gets from the carpet. Her eyes usually come out green in pictures. This theory is very interesting.

Linda and Sophie


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

That's interesting. It's definitely true for Daisy. You can tell she has the red glare just looking at her in the light. And she has a cotton coat. I've not noticed on Toby, though he's got a more silky coat.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i found the thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=17301&hl=

here's another link: http://www.colorpilot.com/redeye_effect.html


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OK, Pacino definitely has the silky fly away hair that knots easier and Ralphie definitely has the cottony hair, no doubt about. But I have a pic of hubby holding them and both their eyes are yellow!! So I think it is more the glare of the camera then their hair coat. I am definitely not going to stick a flaslight in their eyes, my luck, the way it has ben going lately, I would burn their retinas and hurt them!! Pacio & Ralphie's hair are definitely totally different.*

*Nice theory though. I am interested to see what everyone else is saying though.*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Faye, I agree with Brit at this technique being used on Yorkies. However, I do know that Sassy has heavy silk hair and I get a lot of red eye when I use my flash. I have at times gotten yellow and green eyes. I think it is just the angle of the flash in accordance to the retina of the eyes.


----------



## Petal (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow this is a trip.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy has a silky coat and his eyes come out yellow( for the most part) in pictures. So it would seem the theory holds true for Indy


----------



## Binky's Mom (Jun 29, 2006)

I get the green glare in Bianca's pictures and she also has the combination coat-silky on the head and tail and cottony on the body.


----------

